# The View My Daughter Has When She Wakes Up



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the view my daughter woke up to a few weeks ago :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely way to start your day xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfection - it is another beautiful day


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a beautiful photo and the perfect start to the day x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She is very lucky to have such a beautiful sight. Me I usual have the other end and on her back


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a sweet face to see upon waking


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldnt mind waking up to that sweet face every morning!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That so sweet. A perfect way to wake up.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Big sigh. Gorgeous. If barney were on my bed he would be pawing and licking my face. If he could speak he would be saying "you sleep too long".


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She should have little wings, she looks like an angel!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a beautiful view that is! 
Priceless, and a lovely way to start your day x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love it! and its how I wake up most mornings too! I LOVE MY COCKAPOO!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful Beau :love-eyes:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I love it! and its how I wake up most mornings too! I LOVE MY COCKAPOO!!!


Mine lunge at my face with their noses and tongues. Those seems like a much gentler way to wake up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Mine lunge at my face with their noses and tongues. Those seems like a much gentler way to wake up.


when yours get a little older, you will wake with cute eyes willing you awake too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> when yours get a little older, you will wake with cute eyes willing you awake too.


Hopefully my nose will survive for that.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I replied earlier but for some reason it decided not to work!

Beau is gorgeous, i would be very happy to wake up to that view!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loveliest view I have seen for a long time.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Beau is funny as she either sits staring and willing one of us to wake up (depending on whether she has slept with my daughter or I) or she lays with her head on the spare pillow just staring but I have to agree with you all she is a lovely sight to wake up to (much better than my ex-husband that's for sure :laugh


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a beautiful face! Very lucky daughter!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Beau is funny as she either sits staring and willing one of us to wake up (depending on whether she has slept with my daughter or I) or she lays with her head on the spare pillow just staring but I have to agree with you all she is a lovely sight to wake up to (much better than my ex-husband that's for sure :laugh


Now that made me laugh out loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww.... Gorgeous photo Ali 

Your daughter is very lucky 

Beau looks fab as always 

xxx


----------

